# Ripping Edges for Joining with Track Saw



## jkanter (Sep 13, 2016)

I will be using a Dewalt Track Saw to rip edges of my boards straight so I can edge glue them. Can anyone here suggest the best blade for doing so?

Also, I am cutting 8/4 White Oak which has already been planed to about 1-3/4".

Thanks!


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I've been using
Freud LM75R010 10-Inch by 30t TCG 5/8-Inch Arbor Glue Line Rip Saw Blade 
on 8/4 red oak with very good results.

for the straightest edge, make very light cuts - like 1/2 a kerf width. the blade does not distort / labor / etc

is it the best? no clue. it does work to my complete satisfaction.


----------



## jkanter (Sep 13, 2016)

TomCT2 said:


> I've been using
> Freud LM75R010 10-Inch by 30t TCG 5/8-Inch Arbor Glue Line Rip Saw Blade
> on 8/4 red oak with very good results.
> 
> ...


Awesome...thanks so much! Would love to hear some other thoughts but this is a great starting point!!! :grin:

Also @topCT2...does this work on a Track Saw or just a normal table saw? I'm looking for Track Saw Blade...thanks!


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

it's a saw blade. for a ten inch saw with a 5/8 diameter arbor. it does not say "Track Saw" on it.

the Dewalt Track saws I found by search are 6-1/2 diameter blades with a 20 mm arbor - so that blade will not fit on your saw.
the "feature" of that ripping blade is the triple chip tooth pattern - look for a 30 tooth model in the 6-1/2 size.
the 20 mm arbor is seriously non-standard so you may not find anything suitable.


----------



## jkanter (Sep 13, 2016)

TomCT2 said:


> it's a saw blade. for a ten inch saw with a 5/8 diameter arbor. it does not say "Track Saw" on it.
> 
> the Dewalt Track saws I found by search are 6-1/2 diameter blades with a 20 mm arbor - so that blade will not fit on your saw.
> the "feature" of that ripping blade is the triple chip tooth pattern - look for a 30 tooth model in the 6-1/2 size.
> the 20 mm arbor is seriously non-standard so you may not find anything suitable.


Great..thanks Tom! Here's how I plan on doing this for anyone who's interested:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The question was about a track saw blade*

A 10" blade will not fit on any track saw I've ever seen.
IT won't fit on 99% of the circular saws out there either. 
For ripping down the edges of 8/4 or 1-3/4 thick stock, you will want a full kerf blade in the largest diameter the Dewalt can accomodate.

If you have a 7 1/4" circular saw, then you will have more choices for blades. A 40 tooth or 30 tooth will give a smooth cut, but a 24 tooth will rip faster and easier. Most of the new circular saws blades are eitrher thin kerf or super thin kerf, so a full kerf will take some diggin' ....


----------



## jkanter (Sep 13, 2016)

I ended up going with the *Festool 496304 Universal 28-Tooth Saw Blade*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004CNAHAE/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Seemed to be the best option out there and worth the $$$...thanks all!


----------

